# salir afuera



## Carlos Palomera

Buen día:

Estoy actualmente leyendo una novela de Pérez Reverte y me he topado en varias ocasiones con la frase "*salir afuera*".

Siempre consideré esto era incorrecto y más bien era  un pleonasmo. Sabiendo que Pérez Reverte es de la Real Academia, ¿es correcto el uso de ésta?

Gracias
Carlos


----------



## Fernita

Hola Carlos. Yo también siempre creí que era incorrecto pero ahora no sé qué decirte.
Saludos y veremos qué nos dicen los otros foreros.


----------



## Brenduchis

Tienes toda la boca llena de razón, es totalmente incorrecto. Un super pleonasmo, de hecho aquí en México nos burlamos de la gente que dice eso con un sarcasmo:

*¡Pues ni modo que adentro weeeey!*

JAJAJAJJAJAJAJ, y lo mismo pasa con los que dicen:
Oríllese a la orilla (de hecho hacemos burla a los policías por esa frase)
Negro oscuro .......... pffffff
Bajar para abajo
Salir para fuera (que es lo mismo)
Échate en reversa para atrás con reversa JAJAJJAJAJAJA super-mega-pleonasmo

y así...

Pues déjame decirte que yo ya no creo en la RAE... desde que aceptaron la palabra _güey_ como parte del diccionario, dijeron que tránsito y tráfico son lo mismo (COSA QUE NO ES CIERTO) y desde que dijeron que mexicano debería escribirse con _j........._ pfffffffffff, perdieron total credibilidad para mi.


----------



## Servando

Carlos Palomera said:
			
		

> Buen día:
> 
> Estoy actualmente leyendo una novela de Pérez Reverte y me he topado en varias ocasiones con la frase "*salir afuera*".
> 
> Siempre consideré esto era incorrecto y más bien era un pleonasmo. Sabiendo que Pérez Reverte es de la Real Academia, ¿es correcto el uso de ésta?
> 
> Gracias
> Carlos


 
Yo no creo que la esta usando no como frase propia, seguramente será la forma de hablar de alguno(s) de sus personajes.


----------



## psicutrinius

Cierto es que se usa mucho (casi exclusivamente) este pleonasmo: "salir para afuera", pero también "entrar para adentro", "subir para arriba" y "bajar para abajo". Y cierto es que en todos los casos es un pleonasmo (una redundancia, diría yo), pero eso es lo que hay... y sí, NO es correcto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yo diría que "salir afuera" se usa coloquialmente para referirse al exterior abierto, y no salir a otro lugar. Hay cosas que no entiendo: Si estamos en una habitación con 4 puertas, una que da al exterior, otra que da a un patio abierto interior y dos que dan a sendas habitaciones y yo le digo a alguien que está conmigo en esa habitación "Por favor, sal"; esto es gramaticalmente correcto aunque significa 5 posibilidades, que salga por cualquiera de las cuatro puertas o que me alcance el salero. Ahora bien, si le digo "Por favor, sal afuera" solo le puedo estar diciendo que salga al exterior y tengo la expectativa razonable de que entienda que no quiero que salga al patio. Pero esto es una redundancia, aunque hoy día la precisión se tiene por redundante (_o tempora o mores_).

¿No será más el problema decir "salir afuera" en lugar de decir "salir fuera"?.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Brenduchis said:


> Tienes toda la boca llena de razón, es totalmente incorrecto. Un super pleonasmo, de hecho aquí en México nos burlamos de la gente que dice eso con un sarcasmo:
> 
> *¡Pues ni modo que adentro weeeey!*
> 
> JAJAJAJJAJAJAJ, y lo mismo pasa con los que dicen:
> Oríllese a la orilla (de hecho hacemos burla a los policías por esa frase)
> Negro oscuro .......... pffffff
> Bajar para abajo
> Salir para fuera (que es lo mismo)
> Échate en reversa para atrás con reversa JAJAJJAJAJAJA super-mega-pleonasmo
> 
> y así...
> 
> Pues déjame decirte que yo ya no creo en la RAE... desde que aceptaron la palabra _güey_ como parte del diccionario, dijeron que tránsito y tráfico son lo mismo (COSA QUE NO ES CIERTO) y desde que dijeron que mexicano debería escribirse con _j........._ pfffffffffff, perdieron total credibilidad para mi.


 


Negro oscuro, quisas se refiere a que una persona de raza negra, es de los oscuros (color canela), no de los negros claros (color caramelo). Pele, el futbolista, se puede decir que es un negro oscuro, y el boxeador Muhamed Ali es un negro claro.


----------



## Jellby

¿Un pleonasmo redundante quizá? 

Por cierto, que el pleonasmo no es necesariamente incorrecto o censurable, como dice el DRAE, puede añadir expresividad.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Jellby said:


> ¿Un pleonasmo redundante quizá?
> 
> Por cierto, que el pleonasmo no es necesariamente incorrecto o censurable, como dice el DRAE, puede añadir expresividad.


 

si, entiendo, pero en el caso de "negro" si uno se refiere a raza, no es redudancia. Gente de raza negra vienen en todos colores.


----------



## Naira

Salir afuera es una redundancia expresiva. Seguramente lo empleará en diálogos. Si es el narrador el que lo usa, pues no es muy correcto. Pero el que esté libre de erratas, que tire la primera piedra.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Naira said:


> Salir afuera es una redundancia expresiva. Seguramente lo empleará en diálogos. Si es el narrador el que lo usa, pues no es muy correcto. Pero el que esté libre de erratas, que tire la primera piedra.


 

Estoy de acuerdo.  
En mi opinion, el espanol a veces me parece que es muy engreido por la gente que habla espanol.   

Ciao, voy a salir afuera


----------



## Brenduchis

> si, entiendo, pero en el caso de "negro" si uno se refiere a raza, no es redudancia. Gente de raza negra vienen en todos colores.


 
Claro, en la gente puede que tengas razón (aunque no se puede decir lo mismo con los blancos), pero yo estaba hablando de los colores, no hay un negro claro ni un negro oscuro. Lo digo porque hay gente acá que de repente se les sale decir: mira el carro negro oscuro, y tú así de POTSSS, o es negro o es negro, no hay otro.




> Yo diría que "salir afuera" se usa coloquialmente para referirse al exterior abierto, y no salir a otro lugar. Hay cosas que no entiendo: Si estamos en una habitación con 4 puertas, una que da al exterior, otra que da a un patio abierto interior y dos que dan a sendas habitaciones y yo le digo a alguien que está conmigo en esa habitación "Por favor, sal"; esto es gramaticalmente correcto aunque significa 5 posibilidades, que salga por cualquiera de las cuatro puertas o que me alcance el salero. Ahora bien, si le digo "Por favor, sal afuera" solo le puedo estar diciendo que salga al exterior y tengo la expectativa razonable de que entienda que no quiero que salga al patio. Pero esto es una redundancia, aunque hoy día la precisión se tiene por redundante (_o tempora o mores_).
> 
> ¿No será más el problema decir "salir afuera" en lugar de decir "salir fuera"?.


 
Creo que te complicas demasiado la vida, porque todo depende del contexto. Sino no nos podríamos comunicar.




> Salir afuera es una redundancia expresiva. Seguramente lo empleará en diálogos. Si es el narrador el que lo usa, pues no es muy correcto. Pero el que esté libre de erratas, que tire la primera piedra.


 
Claro, puede que el personaje hable así a propósito, pero si es el narrador, el escritor metió la pata, sea de la RAE o no... no se puede salir adentro.

Y lo de tener errores, no es que esmeremos perfección, pero éstas son cosas básicas que sólo la gente sin educación dice. Es como cuando a alguien se le sale decir a veces _suyo de él_....... eso también es una incorrecta forma de hablar, si ya estás diciendo que es suyo, no tienes por qué reiterarlo con el pronombre. Y sé que esto a muchos les pasa porque llegan a un punto en su escritura que: al juntarse una cantidad de personajes, ya no saben a quién se están refiriendo, pero entonces ahí no es problema gramatical sino problema de asociación de ideas, siempre hay una forma buena de escribir el español.


No cabe duda que hasta ahora estoy asimilando que el castellano ya está dividido notoriamente. En España lo hablan de una manera diferente a México y en Argentina tienen una totalmente distinta a cualquier otro lado donde hablen castellano. Debería existir una real academia para cada país ¬¬


----------



## Jellby

Brenduchis said:


> Y lo de tener errores, no es que esmeremos perfección, pero éstas son cosas básicas que sólo la gente sin educación dice. Es como cuando a alguien se le sale decir a veces _suyo de él_



Eso puede tener razón de ser, "suyo" puede ser "de él", "de ella", "de ellos", "de usted"... A veces puede no estar claro según el contexto y, al menos en el lenguaje oral, conviene especificar.


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Brenduchis said:


> Claro, en la gente puede que tengas razón (aunque no se puede decir lo mismo con los blancos), pero yo estaba hablando de los colores, no hay un negro claro ni un negro oscuro. Lo digo porque hay gente acá que de repente se les sale decir: mira el carro negro oscuro, y tú así de POTSSS, o es negro o es negro, no hay otro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que te complicas demasiado la vida, porque todo depende del contexto. Sino no nos podríamos comunicar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, puede que el personaje hable así a propósito, pero si es el narrador, el escritor metió la pata, sea de la RAE o no... no se puede salir adentro.
> 
> Y lo de tener errores, no es que esmeremos perfección, pero éstas son cosas básicas que sólo la gente sin educación dice. Es como cuando a alguien se le sale decir a veces _suyo de él_....... eso también es una incorrecta forma de hablar, si ya estás diciendo que es suyo, no tienes por qué reiterarlo con el pronombre. Y sé que esto a muchos les pasa porque llegan a un punto en su escritura que: al juntarse una cantidad de personajes, ya no saben a quién se están refiriendo, pero entonces ahí no es problema gramatical sino problema de asociación de ideas, siempre hay una forma buena de escribir el español.
> 
> 
> No cabe duda que hasta ahora estoy asimilando que el castellano ya está dividido notoriamente. En España lo hablan de una manera diferente a México y en Argentina tienen una totalmente distinta a cualquier otro lado donde hablen castellano. Debería existir una real academia para cada país ¬¬


 

bueno, un carro negro que tiene 2 o 3 anos, no es mismo color negro que uno nuevo.  

Pero, si, entiendo que puede ser redundancia.  

voy a salir afuera.  ciao


----------



## pejeman

Carlos Palomera said:


> Buen día:
> 
> Estoy actualmente leyendo una novela de Pérez Reverte y me he topado en varias ocasiones con la frase "*salir afuera*".
> 
> Siempre consideré esto era incorrecto y más bien era un pleonasmo. Sabiendo que Pérez Reverte es de la Real Academia, ¿es correcto el uso de ésta?
> 
> Gracias
> Carlos


 
Cervantes no fue de la RAE, pero lo usó en El Quijote.


----------



## pejeman

Brenduchis said:


> Claro, en la gente puede que tengas razón (aunque no se puede decir lo mismo con los blancos), pero yo estaba hablando de los colores, no hay un negro claro ni un negro oscuro. Lo digo porque hay gente acá que de repente se les sale decir: mira el carro negro oscuro, y tú así de POTSSS, o es negro o es negro, no hay otro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que te complicas demasiado la vida, porque todo depende del contexto. Sino no nos podríamos comunicar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, puede que el personaje hable así a propósito, pero si es el narrador, el escritor metió la pata, sea de la RAE o no... no se puede salir adentro.
> 
> Y lo de tener errores, no es que esmeremos perfección, pero éstas son cosas básicas que sólo la gente sin educación dice. Es como cuando a alguien se le sale decir a veces _suyo de él_....... eso también es una incorrecta forma de hablar, si ya estás diciendo que es suyo, no tienes por qué reiterarlo con el pronombre. Y sé que esto a muchos les pasa porque llegan a un punto en su escritura que: al juntarse una cantidad de personajes, ya no saben a quién se están refiriendo, pero entonces ahí no es problema gramatical sino problema de asociación de ideas, siempre hay una forma buena de escribir el español.
> 
> 
> No cabe duda que hasta ahora estoy asimilando que el castellano ya está dividido notoriamente. En España lo hablan de una manera diferente a México y en Argentina tienen una totalmente distinta a cualquier otro lado donde hablen castellano. Debería existir una real academia para cada país ¬¬


 
Estimada Brenduchis: Ya existen academias, nada más que no reales, porque por acá somos republicanos. Sin embargo, están totalmente subordinadas a la RAE y son tan ineficaces como ésta. Puras instituciones de relumbrón.

Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amigos,
Hay otra forma (de hablar e escribir) en el idioma español que siempre me causó rareza, que es: A mi no me gusta. Ora, para qué sirve "a mi", si se sabe que no me gusta solamente puede ser a mi ??? No sería más razonable escribir o hablar sencillamente "No me gusta" y listo ?


----------



## pdro

¿Pleonasmo o tautología? ¿Son estos términos (salvando los matices inevitables) equivalentes? ¿Puede considerarse el pleonasmo correcto más allá de su uso literario? ¿Hay una intención en el hecho de decir "subir arriba" o simplemente se trata del uso viciado de una expresión? ¿Tal empleo del lenguaje no va encontra de uno de los principios más vitalistas del lenguaje como es la economía del mismo?


----------



## Servando

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo diría que "salir afuera" se usa coloquialmente para referirse al exterior abierto, y no salir a otro lugar.


 
Yo estoy en desacuerdo en el uso de este pleonasmo (y cualquier otro). Cuando se tiene duda de donde es "afuera", simplemente se especifica (sal de la habitación, sal de aquí, sal a la calle, etc.), no hay justificación en su uso.

Creo que en este caso Pérez Reverte uso el pleonasmo, no de manera personal, sino, como forma de hablar del personaje.


----------



## Brenduchis

Servando said:


> Yo estoy en desacuerdo en el uso de este pleonasmo (y cualquier otro). Cuando se tiene duda de donde es "afuera", simplemente se especifica (sal de la habitación, sal de aquí, sal a la calle, etc.), no hay justificación en su uso.
> 
> Creo que en este caso Pérez Reverte uso el pleonasmo, no de manera personal, sino, como forma de hablar del personaje.


 

EXACTOO........ totalmente de acuerdo con Servando. 
Se especifica el destino, porque '_afuera_' no es un destino es una *dirección* y '_salir_' también es una *dirección*, entonces estás implicando dos veces la dirección y *nunca el* *destino*......... eso, me perdonan, pero es pleonasmo. Lo mismo pasa con subir arriba y bajar abajo, etc.

Y para el que dijo que _el pleonasmo no es necesariamente incorrecto o censurable_, me parece que está mal porque si estuviera correcto el pleonasmo, no existiría la palabra 'pleonasmo' desde un principio (no habría porqué llamarle de alguna forma, porque simplemente estaría correcto.......).


Y otra cosa, yo digo que el negro es la auscencia de color, no tiene tonos ¬_¬ en ese caso sería café oscuro, no negro oscuro...


----------



## Jellby

Brenduchis said:


> Y para el que dijo que _el pleonasmo no es necesariamente incorrecto o censurable_, me parece que está mal porque si estuviera correcto el pleonasmo, no existiría la palabra 'pleonasmo' desde un principio (no habría porqué llamarle de alguna forma, porque simplemente estaría correcto.......).



Yo lo dije. Si fuera correcta la concordancia, ¿no existiría la palabra "concordancia"? Si fuera correcta la generosidad, ¿no existiría la palabra "generosidad"? El pleonasmo puede ser un recurso expresivo, ponerle nombre no implica que haya que desterrarlo. ¿No podemos ponerles nombre a las cosas que nos gustan?


----------



## Fernando

No he leído el libro, pero me gustaría saber si lo usa como cita de un personaje o en la narración.

Yo sólo le encuentro justificación cuando se quiere especificar que se salió a la calle (es decir, no meramente de una habitación).


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

El pleonasmo no necesariamente es incorrecto. 





> 1. m._ Ret._ Figura de construcción, que consiste en emplear en la oración uno o más vocablos innecesarios para que tenga sentido completo, pero con los cuales se añade expresividad a lo dicho; p. ej., _lo vi con mis propios ojos._
> 2. m. Demasía o redundancia viciosa de palabras.


 El problema es que la RAE no nos dice cuando es un vicio y cuando no. Pero es claro que en los siguientes ejemplos no hay vicio. Por el contrario, tienen un caracter fuertemente expresivo:

- ¡Hágalo Usted mismo!
- Aquí mismo te espero.
- ¡Y esto ocurre en mi propia casa!
- Lo hice con mis propias manos.
- ¡Ven para acá!

En cambio, otras redundancias son de dudosa consideración:

- Un lapso de tiempo (En el DRAE aparece _lapso de tiempo_ = _lapso_).
- Hace cinco años atrás.

Algunas pasan desapercibidas:

- Los resultados obtenidos fueron tales y cuales. (¡Si se habla de resultados, es porque se obtuvieron!).
- Una mujer embarazada.

Y otras son definitivamente raras, por decir lo menos:

- Divisas extranjeras.
- Breve resumen.
- Quórum mínimo.

Me estaba desviando, lo siento. Ya en 1771 la RAE nos comenta sobre el pleonasmo:





> Pleonasmo vale lo mismo que sobra o redundancia. Es figura viciosa quando sin necesidad se usa de palabras superfluas; y es figura útil y conveniente, aunque opuesta a la _elipsis_, quando se usa de palabras al parecer superfluas, pero que son necesarias para dar más fuerza a la expresión y para no dexar duda alguna a los que nos oyen de lo que les queremos decir o asegurar.


 Sobre el uso de "_Salir para afuera_", yo no me hago problemas. El verbo _salir_ pide (a gritos) su complemento circunstancial de lugar: "de donde" o "hacia donde", si no, la expresión queda trunca, y muchas veces, sobre todo en situaciones coloquiales, se da por consabido el origen-destino o no interesa, por superfluo, expresarlo (por lo general "el aire libre"). En el "habla esmerada" lo evito, eso sí.

Fíjense que es igualmente redundante y no suena mal: _Salgamos de acá. _¿De qué otro lado, si no?

Creo haber escuchado otro uso, en el que _afuera _adquiere una significación muy precisa: _Si quieres ganar más dinero tienes que salir afuera. _En este caso _afuera _significa _al extranjero._



			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿No será más el problema decir "salir afuera" en lugar de decir "salir fuera"?.


 He recogido tu sugerencia de usar como se debe afuera/fuera. Estoy en eso. (De hecho estoy tratando de delucidar si lo que digo es "salir para afuera" o "salir para fuera".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo dicho por ieracub. Quisiera agregar que parece que reducimos todo a una cuestión de "pleonasmo vicioso" enfrentado al "habla de Laconia". No sé si se percibe la diferencia entre "subir arriba" o "bajar abajo", que no deja ninguna opción, y "salir fuera/afuera" que deja algunas. De la misma manera que se puede decir "salir al patio" y "salir a la calle", o se puede decir "salir de la habitación", el habla popular ha querido darle a "salir (a)fuera" el sentido de "salir a lugares abiertos" y esto no significa "salir(se) por la tangente" ni "salir(se) con cualquier verdura", sino que es un caso más de etimología popular donde palabras de uso cotidiano con múltiples acepciones quedan asociadas en frases hechas -con mayor corrección o no- al único efecto de evitar ambigüedades. Si se puede "salir a la calle" o "salir de la habitación", salir conserva un significado profundo de verbo de movimiento, y como su padre indoeuropeo "idu" reclama que se le asigne una dirección o propósito. Quienes usan "salir afuera" no hacen finalmente otra cosa que aplicar las reglas que originaron la lógica gramatical de nuestra lengua.


----------



## ieracub

JAJAJAJAJAJA. Miren el ejemplo que pone la RAE en la definición de _afuera:_



> *afuera**.*
> (De _a-_1 y _fuera_).
> 1. adv. l. Fuera del sitio en que se está. _Vengo de afuera._ _*Salgamos afuera*._


  

Siguiendo, más o menos, con la idea de Alec, de palabras de uso cotidiano que quedan asociadas con frases hechas para tomar un significado propio, pongo a vuestra disposición este ejemplo:

_El Duque y la Duquesa estaban muy contentos y decidieron terminar esa aventura, haciendo una cosa muy triste: pegaron fuego al caballo donde se encontraba una substancia explosiva. El caballo *voló por los aires* con extraño ruido, y don Quijote y Sancho cayeron al suelo medio quemados. _

Hasta donde entiendo, no se puede volar sino por el aire, pero quítenle _por los aires_ a la oración y convertimos al infortunado caballo en un pegaso.

Saludos.


----------



## indigoio

Carlos Palomera said:


> Buen día:
> 
> Estoy actualmente leyendo una novela de Pérez Reverte y me he topado en varias ocasiones con la frase "*salir afuera*".
> 
> Siempre consideré esto era incorrecto y más bien era  un pleonasmo. Sabiendo que Pérez Reverte es de la Real Academia, ¿es correcto el uso de ésta?
> 
> Gracias
> Carlos



A mí _salir afuera_ se me hace de muy mal gusto. En lo personal creo que ni siquiera es necesario especificar si se trata de salir a un lugar abierto, al exterior, a la habitación contigua, pasillo, patio, etc. El sentido de salir es abandonar el lugar en el que se está (por supuesto un lugar relativamente cerrado).

Pienso, como ya lo han dicho varios foreros, que son palabras de un personaje muy específico... en fin, que habría que conocer un poco el perfil de dicho personaje. 

Carlos:
Creo que sería muy útil que citaras la parte donde se menciona esa frase. 
Así podríamos dejar de divagar sobre el sentido de la misma, y tratar de dar una mejor apreciación sobre ese uso en particular.

Buen día


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Perdón, pero devo aclarar que por aqui (Brasil) nunca he oído o leído la expresión: "a mim não me agrada." Se la oigo voy a pensar que se trata de álguen que no domina el idioma ...decimos: "Não gosto." o "Isso não me agrada."
Perdona-me, Belén


----------



## aleCcowaN

> *afuera. 1.* Adverbio de lugar que, con verbos de movimiento explícito o implícito, significa ‘hacia el exterior del sitio en que se está o de que se habla’: «No, primero acompáñame afuera» (Alatriste Vivir [Méx. 1985]); «Lucas vuelve a mirar afuera» (Cabal Vade [Esp. 1982]). En España, indicando movimiento, se usa también con frecuencia el adverbio fuera (→ fuera): «Continúo empujando hasta que salimos fuera» (Mañas Kronen [Esp. 1994]). Se emplea asimismo sin idea de movimiento, con el sentido de ‘en el exterior del sitio en que se está o de que se habla’, aunque ello es más frecuente en América que en España, donde para expresar situación lo normal es usar fuera: «Se oyeron sonidos afuera» (Belli Mujer [Nic. 1992]). Puede ir precedido de las preposiciones de, desde, hacia, hasta, para o por, nunca de la preposición a, ya incluida en la forma de este adverbio:  de dentro a afuera (correcto: de dentro afuera). En España, precedido de preposición, es más normal el uso de fuera.
> *2.* En el español de América, en registros coloquiales o populares, no es infrecuente que _afuera_ vaya seguido de un complemento con _de:  __«Sacó el balón afuera del campo de juego»_ (_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 4.12.96). Pero, en general, es uso rechazado por los hablantes cultos y se recomienda evitarlo en el habla esmerada; en esos casos debe emplearse _fuera_.
> *3.* Como sustantivo, se usa en plural con el sentido de ‘periferia, alrededores de una población’. Con verbos de estado, el complemento adverbial puede ir precedido indistintamente por las preposiciónes _en_ o _a: «Vivía en las afueras de Malinalco»_ (Velasco _Regina_ [Méx. 1987]); _«Ya casi estamos a las afueras del pueblo»_ (RdgzJuliá _Cruce_ [P. Rico 1989]).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
"Por último, resolvimos bajar por aquí y salir afuera para asistirles,..." Benito Pérez Galdós
"...pero este dentro no puede nunca salir afuera y hacerse patente en la misma forma..." José Ortega y Gasset

En general, las formas "salir fuera" y "salir afuera" tienden a aparecer cada vez menos en los corpus de la RAE en la medida que nos acercamos al presente, y la primera se aparece con más frecuencia tanto en España como en América. Lo mismo con sus formas conjugadas.


----------



## juancubillos

Brenduchis said:


> ... y desde que dijeron que mexicano debería escribirse con _j........._ pfffffffffff, perdieron total credibilidad para mi.


 
Hola. Me podría alguien explicar lo de la "J" y la "X"?. Gracias.


----------



## soldatic

He tenido un problema similar hace años con Lezama Lima y la traducción de :"entró en el interior de la casa". La única explicación convincente es que la expresión se ha fijada en el español desde la epoca de la presencia de los moros en la Península ya que sus casas están aisladas respecto al exterior y tienen un patio. Reslta que uno ha entrado en la casa y está en el patio y efectivamente entra en el interior al entrar en una da las habitaciones. Desde luego hoy en dia es un pleonasmo.


----------



## pedro0001

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo diría que "salir afuera" se usa coloquialmente para referirse al exterior abierto, y no salir a otro lugar. Hay cosas que no entiendo: Si estamos en una habitación con 4 puertas, una que da al exterior, otra que da a un patio abierto interior y dos que dan a sendas habitaciones y yo le digo a alguien que está conmigo en esa habitación "Por favor, sal"; esto es gramaticalmente correcto aunque significa 5 posibilidades, que salga por cualquiera de las cuatro puertas o que me alcance el salero. Ahora bien, si le digo "Por favor, sal afuera" solo le puedo estar diciendo que salga al exterior y tengo la expectativa razonable de que entienda que no quiero que salga al patio. Pero esto es una redundancia, aunque hoy día la precisión se tiene por redundante (_o tempora o mores_).
> 
> ¿No será más el problema decir "salir afuera" en lugar de decir "salir fuera"?.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. 

Un amigo me conto alguna vez (lo cual no quiere decir que haya estado en lo cierto) es que la Real Academia Espan~ola acepto tal redundancia porque es enfa'tico.

Salir afuera, subir arriba, bajar abajo... etc.

Saludos!


----------



## Brenduchis

juancubillos said:


> Hola. Me podría alguien explicar lo de la "J" y la "X"?. Gracias.


 
Yo podría explicarte perfectamente pero es un poco largo (tengo un texto que podría pasarte y si explico aquí es desvirtuar el tema...). Lo que pasa es que la X en México tiene varias pronunciaciones: KS, J, SH y S. Y como México viene del náhuatl Mexitli pues se pronuncia "mejítli"....... y de ahí a querer 'castellanizar' las palabras México y sus derivados a como los hispanohablantes pronuncian.

En fin, la etimología y los habitantes de este país decimos que es con "x", mientras que los españoles dicen que es con "j" por aquello de la pronunciación; pero es como si quisieran escribir Otagua en lugar de Ottawa y esperar que los canadienses aceptaran.... pero bueno.

¿Otra pregunta?

-------

Lo de _salir afuera_ no voy a seguir discutiendo porque no se llega a nada. Mejor no lo uso y todos felices, ¿a que sí? JAJAJAJA


----------



## Rosa_mcg

Brenduchis said:


> Tienes toda la boca llena de razón, es totalmente incorrecto. Un super pleonasmo, de hecho aquí en México nos burlamos de la gente que dice eso con un sarcasmo:
> 
> *¡Pues ni modo que adentro weeeey!*
> 
> JAJAJAJJAJAJAJ, y lo mismo pasa con los que dicen:
> Oríllese a la orilla (de hecho hacemos burla a los policías por esa frase)
> Negro oscuro .......... pffffff
> Bajar para abajo
> Salir para fuera (que es lo mismo)
> Échate en reversa para atrás con reversa JAJAJJAJAJAJA super-mega-pleonasmo
> 
> y así...
> 
> Pues déjame decirte que yo ya no creo en la RAE... desde que aceptaron la palabra _güey_ como parte del diccionario, dijeron que tránsito y tráfico son lo mismo (COSA QUE NO ES CIERTO) y desde que dijeron que mexicano debería escribirse con _j........._ pfffffffffff, perdieron total credibilidad para mi.


 


Hola Brenduchis.
Decirte que estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo con respecto a la RAE.
Me interesa bastante lo que has dicho del tráfico y del tránsito. A mi me ha explicado que el uso de tránsito que hacen en Méjico para referirse al 'tráfico' usado en España, es lo más apropiado, ya que la palabra tráfico que nosotros utilizamos vendría a ser una herencia del inglés.
Me interesa tu opinión sobre la diferencia entre estas dos palabras.
Un saludo.


----------



## belén

Rosa_mcg said:


> Hola Brenduchis.
> Decirte que estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo con respecto a la RAE.
> Me interesa bastante lo que has dicho del tráfico y del tránsito. A mi me ha explicado que el uso de tránsito que hacen en Méjico para referirse al 'tráfico' usado en España, es lo más apropiado, ya que la palabra tráfico que nosotros utilizamos vendría a ser una herencia del inglés.
> Me interesa tu opinión sobre la diferencia entre estas dos palabras.
> Un saludo.



Entonces os ruego que abráis un nuevo hilo al respecto. Gracias
Belén


----------



## DEIDAD

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Quisiera saber si est*á* bien dicho*:* salgo afuera


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hola
Salgo fuera está bien.


----------



## Loneliness

podria ser redundante,aunque se suele usar.  Como decir bajar abajo o subir arriba.


----------



## Jellby

Está perfectamente dicho, no es más redundante que "*a mí me* gusta el queso".


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Loneliness said:


> podria ser redundante,aunque se suele usar.  Como decir bajar abajo o subir arriba.



Suena redundante pero es necesario especificar o, mejor dicho, en este caso, generalizar
*Salgo a que me de el aire
Salgo para despejarme
Salgo afuera*
*Salgo *a secas es muy lacónico

Saluidos


----------



## la_machy

Muchos piensan qué es redundante y lo consideran incorrecto. De hecho se ha discutido antes aquí. Pero a mi sí me gusta decir ''Salgo afuera''.

''Por las noches me gusta _*salir afuera*_, sentarme en mi mecedora, disfrutar del aire fresco  y fumar un cigarrillo mientras veo las estrellas''.


Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Según el DPD, en España es común decir _*fuera*_ en estos casos:

*afuera*. *1.* Adverbio de lugar que, con verbos de movimiento explícito o implícito, significa ‘hacia el exterior del sitio en que se está o de que se habla’: _«No, primero acompáñame afuera»_ (Alatriste _Vivir_ [Méx. 1985]); _«Lucas vuelve a mirar afuera»_ (Cabal _Vade_ [Esp. 1982]). En España, indicando movimiento, se usa también con frecuencia el adverbio _fuera._


----------



## miguel64086

Salir para fuera, entrar para adentro, subir para arriba, bajar para abajo son todos pleonasmos.
Más detalles en wikipedia
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleonasmo


Ahora, que exista una figura retórica para describirlo lo quiere decir que esté bien ni mal, sino que se usa.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí es redundante y las redundancias me suenan a vicio de expresión (o a ignorancia del significado de las palabras). 
"¿Salgo afuera?" 
¿Y adónde podrías salir? ¿Adentro?
Yo no lo usaría. Aunque he visto que un miembro de la Irreal Academia Española –A. Pérez-Reverte- lo dice con bastante frecuencia en sus novelas… (claro que ser miembro de la Irreal Academia no es garantía de nada).

En cuanto a las figuras retóricas, un pleonasmo no es lo mismo que una redundancia.

El pleonasmo es una figura que consiste en usar palabras o expresiones que repiten una idea, para reforzarla. 
Ejemplos:
_…de los sus ojos tan fuertemente llorando _(Cantar de Mío Cid)
_…lo vi por mis propios ojos y lo toqué con mis mismas manos._ (Cervantes)

Una redundancia es un pleonasmo vicioso. Ejemplos: _mendrugo de pan_, _aterido de frío_.


----------



## Marxelo

Yo sí lo uso y me parece que sirve para indicar que se sale al exterior del lugar. Si yo digo sólo _salgo _¿a dónde salgo? ¿a la sala contigua? ¿a pasear con amigos? Yo creo que si bien es una repetición ayuda a dar mejor idea de la acción. Es como decir _voy afuera_.


----------



## DEIDAD

Muchas gracias por las respuestas me han ayudado mucho para poder corregir y si es necesario en momentos utilizarlo, gracias


----------



## DEIDAD

Muy buena tu respuesta


----------



## Calambur

Del DRAE:


> *salir*.(Del lat. salire, saltar, brotar).1. intr. Pasar de dentro a fuera. U. t. c. prnl.


 


> *afuera*.(De a-1 y fuera).1. adv. l. Fuera del sitio en que se está. _Vengo de afuera. Salgamos afuera._


 
Claro que uno puede salir al patio, salir de la habitación, salir de paseo, etc., pero no es lo que preguntaba *Deidad*, y aunque el DRAE ponga como ejemplo _Salgamos afuera, _yo insisto en que es redundante (no olvidemos que lo que dice el DRAE lo "deciden" los señores académicos...).


----------



## la_machy

¿Y qué sería  sin las redundancias que no dejan lugar a dudas sobre nuestros deseos o acciones?
Lo maravilloso es que cada quién puede redundar lo qué le guste y lo qué no, pues no.


Saludos


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Calambur said:


> Para mí es redundante y las redundancias me suenan a vicio de expresión (o a ignorancia del significado de las palabras).
> "¿Salgo afuera?"
> ¿Y adónde podrías salir? ¿Adentro?
> Yo no lo usaría. Aunque he visto que un miembro de la Irreal Academia Española –A. Pérez-Reverte- lo dice con bastante frecuencia en sus novelas… (claro que ser miembro de la Irreal Academia no es garantía de nada).





*afuera**.*
 (De _a-_1 y _fuera_).
* 1.     * adv. l. Fuera del sitio en que se está. _Vengo de afuera._ *Salgamos afuera.*

¿Quién se habrá encargado de la redacción de este artículo? 
Las negrillas de la definición DRAE son mías

Bromas aparte, no te falta razón en lo que dices. Son expresiones tan incrustadas en el idioma que no las racionalizamos. Para colmo ésta incluso está refrendada por la RAE.

Saludos


----------



## lautaro

DEIDAD said:


> Quisiera saber si est*á* bien dicho*:* salgo afuera


 

Encuentro que no está bien dicho: es difícil salir adentro o subir abajo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Lo que yo diría es: me voy p'afuera.


----------



## MAGUANÁ

lautaro said:


> Encuentro que no está bien dicho: es difícil salir adentro o subir abajo.


 
Es dificil pero no imposible

Salimos adentro del escenario
Salimos adentro del mar (mar adentro)
Subimos abajo del campanario

Saludos


----------



## lautaro

MAGUANÁ said:


> Es dificil pero no imposible
> 
> Salimos adentro del escenario
> Salimos adentro del mar (mar adentro)
> Subimos abajo del campanario
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Claro! Pero son licencias poética. Lo que decía yo es que sería redundante en algunos contextos.

LAU


----------



## Birke

No sé en otras partes del mundo, pero por aquí _salir_, sin añadir más, es salir de paseo, salir de copas, cualquier cosa que sea salir de casa a tener contacto social, etc

_Mi madre ya no sale casi nunca. 
Esa chica sale mucho._

Y según el contexto, y sobre todo si añades el dato de la hora, suele significar salir del trabajo, dar por terminada la jornada laboral:
_Salgo a las seis._

Por tanto, añadir "afuera" no sería redundante, sino necesario para que se entienda que estás usando el verbo en su sentido de movimiento, y que efectivamente te vas al exterior de donde estás.


----------



## lautaro

Birke said:


> No sé en otras partes del mundo, pero por aquí _salir_, sin añadir más, es salir de paseo, salir de copas, cualquier cosa que sea salir de casa a tener contacto social, etc
> 
> _Mi madre ya no sale casi nunca. _
> _Esa chica sale mucho._
> 
> Y según el contexto, y sobre todo si añades el dato de la hora, suele significar salir del trabajo, dar por terminada la jornada laboral:
> _Salgo a las seis._
> 
> Por tanto, añadir "afuera" no sería redundante, sino necesario para que se entienda que estás usando el verbo en su sentido de movimiento, y que efectivamente te vas al exterior de donde estás.


 
Fíjate que en otras partes del mundo es lo mismo ...pero parece que nos estamos alejando del tema.


----------



## vivanco5555

Bueno, este foro es del año de la pera pero voy a resucitarlo copiando este link que habla sobre el pleonasmo. En este caso, salir afuera o fuera se considera que es correcto porque salir es el movimiento y afuera el destino. Estaría mal si pusiéramos sal *para* afuera. Aún así, es algo correcto en el lenguaje o representación oral, ya no en el escrito.

Wikifundeu

Articulo sobre las 500 dudas que la RAE soluciona


----------

